# LED lenser H7.2 Battery Upgrade should work on all 4x AAA 4x AA battery Torches



## Adam Hart (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone decided to have a late night last night and play around with my H7.2 wanting to gain longer run time. I have brought my self 3x 12Vdc Jump packs from ebay that are a complete package 11.1Vdc LiPo 8000Mah Battery with in built charging system and a high out put 5Vdc 2 Amp Usb output.

I First did some bench mark tests with brand new good quality Batteries

4x AAA Batteries 6Vdc 

Low Power 0.04Amp draw
High Power 0.59Amp draw

I removed the battery's and using a long Usb cord and cutting off the mini plug end i hard wired it across the primary Batter connections to use the above mentioned jump packs built in 5Vdc 2Amp USB outlet. Quick flash tests went well and peak current was comparable to running on battery's 

5Vdc 2Amp max USB output from Jump Pack

Low Power 0.04Amp draw
High Power 0.66Amp draw (slightly lower voltage so current raises to compensate)

Have had the torch running for 3 hours last night with no heating problems and dont expect any being run at 5Vdc this mod means i can run the torch of any 12V or 24Vdc power supply with an appropriate Usb Converter of at least 1Amp out put or of a wall charger usb with 1Amp out put or more. Do Not Run of your computer usb as these are generally only 0.6Amp output and will probably burn them out !!!

I am Currently bench testing the torch while at work on one of my 8000Mah 12Vdc packs to get an idea of full power run time I have noticed a drop off in current draw on high after first turned on

initial current draw 0.66Amps
After 1 min 0.4Amps (internal resistance raising or mayby the smarts in the torch pulling the draw down as Led warms brightens)


----------



## Adam Hart (Feb 16, 2015)

[/URL] 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------

